# best enclosure set up for last molt



## charleyandbecky (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello everyone...please forgive me if this has been answered already. I did a search and could not find this exact topic. I have two mantids about to have their final molt, and I am quite nervous making sure their enclosures are the perfect conditions.

These two mantids, like all my others, prefer to hang onto and molt from the top of the enclosure, no matter how many nifty sticks or flowers they have access to. For this last molt, is it better to have mostly open space? What about the top of the enclosure? Is there a particular material that works best to hang from? This last molt has me very nervous for these two mantids.

Thank you,

Rebecca


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey u! take most stuff if not all out and on lid where they will hang, get the veil material, I forget what it is called and glue it to lid, they will hang from there and should be a ok!


----------



## charleyandbecky (Jul 23, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hey u! take most stuff if not all out and on lid where they will hang, get the veil material, I forget what it is called and glue it to lid, they will hang from there and should be a ok!


Ok, thank you!

Just wanting to make sure conditions are perfect for my little friends. They are both still eating so we're not quite there yet. Both of these guys mope around for days before the molt. But, I know it is approaching.

Thanks again.

Rebecca


----------



## Rick (Jul 24, 2009)

Most important thing is space. They need at least three times their length vertically. Remove any sticks or anything like that. Any non smooth surface should be fine. I don't do anything special for this molt. If they have had no issues before then they should be fine.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 24, 2009)

What they said!  I hope all goes well.


----------



## agent A (Jul 27, 2009)

Mellisa should be molting to adult soon. Visit my website for the caging technicues I use.


----------



## bassist (Jul 27, 2009)

agent A said:


> Mellisa should be molting to adult soon. Visit my website for the caging technicues I use.


I disagree with what you use for 'young nymphs and flower mantids' I do not even know how your mantises molt at all there is nothing textured for them to hang from and it appears to be too short.


----------



## charleyandbecky (Jul 29, 2009)

Great news! One of the two mantids I mentioned in my original post molted into an adult last night. The wings are perfect and just beautiful.

Rebecca


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jul 29, 2009)

charleyandbecky said:


> Hello everyone...please forgive me if this has been answered already. I did a search and could not find this exact topic. I have two mantids about to have their final molt, and I am quite nervous making sure their enclosures are the perfect conditions.These two mantids, like all my others, prefer to hang onto and molt from the top of the enclosure, no matter how many nifty sticks or flowers they have access to. For this last molt, is it better to have mostly open space? What about the top of the enclosure? Is there a particular material that works best to hang from? This last molt has me very nervous for these two mantids.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Rebecca


It all has to do with hight....as long as your enclosure's hight is 3x the length of your mantis you should be good. I have some enclosures that I made and the mantises actually tend to use the silk leaves and the sticks to molt as much if not more than the lid. How you set things up has a lot to do with how/if it will be used!


----------



## naomir (Aug 9, 2009)

bassist said:


> I disagree with what you use for 'young nymphs and flower mantids' I do not even know how your mantises molt at all there is nothing textured for them to hang from and it appears to be too short.


I agree those tubs do look very vertically-challenged :huh:


----------

